# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Cách mài dao tiện gỗ  Cosen CNC

## Bich

Dạ các anh chị cho em hỏi đã có ai sử dụng qua máy tiện Cosen CNC chưa ạ?
Hiện em đang gặp khó khăn trong việc mài dao tiện kiểu này ạ.
Dao em mới mài chạy tầm được 5 cây lại lụt, chạy hàng không được ạ.
Nhờ các anh chị chỉ giáo em cách  mài dao này.

----------

quangtuyen2900

----------


## suu_tam

Mài như bình thường. Áp lần lượt từng bên vào đá là xong.

----------

quangtuyen2900

----------


## dungvu.129

Mài vài lần đầu cũng tương đối dễ. Càng về sau sẽ càng khó hơn vì phần góc cắt đã mòn bớt.
Tôi đang sử dụng máy tiện gỗ CNC Cosen đa năng (5 dao, thay dao tự động), sử dụng phần mềm Mach3.
Tôi đang tìm thêm 1 máy tiện gỗ Cosen cũ, ai có thì liên hệ giúp: 0974246910

----------


## suu_tam

Bác này mua máy của đội SUBA Từ Sơn à? Mua ở đâu không liên hệ ở đó hỗ trợ.

----------

